# drain plugs



## kremlon (Sep 9, 2005)

ok... i have a 91 stanza that leaks in the sunroof. i checked the drain plugs and the passenger side isn;t draining. i blew air up thorugh it and you could tell it was disconnected somehwere in the roof. anyone know how to get to it to reconnect?


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

would it be easier to run a new drain line.


----------



## kremlon (Sep 9, 2005)

ittamaticstatic said:


> would it be easier to run a new drain line.



well, maybe, but how do i even get in there to connect one? isn't there a rear drain plug behind the sunroof under the roof line?


----------



## JJStanza (Oct 23, 2005)

What can you see when you take the interior trim off the A pilar? I don't remember exactly but I believe a drain hose runs through the A pilar.


----------



## kremlon (Sep 9, 2005)

JJStanza said:


> What can you see when you take the interior trim off the A pilar? I don't remember exactly but I believe a drain hose runs through the A pilar.



yea i found it... and it is still connected, after i removed the headliner and poured water into the track around the sunroof, water began to pour in through a hole that connects the sunroof wires to the metal pan. i thought abut just caulking the hole, but since it looks like it is supposed to be there, why is water up there AND draining down the pipes?


----------

